# Crabtree and Evelyn (Wisteria)



## alysia (Jun 29, 2006)

has anyone else tried perfumes from them? I bought one the other day (Wisteria) and I adore it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's so perfect and floraly without being overbearing about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone else in love with this one?


----------



## lara (Jul 1, 2006)

I wear a lot of Crabtree & Evelyn perfumes. Evelyn Rose is my favourite, it smells just like fresh-cut English long-stems. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're a fan of scented candles, give theirs a try. They burn really cleanly and put off a nice, pure scent.


----------

